# any support groups that uses Skype Group Video Calling?



## kebo (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello, Does anyone know any support groups that uses Skype Group Video Calling? I'd like find/with others start one within each time zone? Thanks Much!


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

kebo said:


> Hello, Does anyone know any support groups that uses Skype Group Video Calling? I'd like find/with others start one within each time zone? Thanks Much!


Hey I'm interested too. Could you PM me if anything comes up?


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.healsocialanxiety.com/
this is a telephone Support group using the 12 step program for Social Anxiety
It looks promising. i'm going to try it at 6 pm tonight wednesday.

Hopefully it's still running

Where are you located by the way? I'm in the Los Angeles area. I suppose the good thing about a telephone/skype group is we can do it across different states/regions as long as we aren't too far apart. Send me a PM if you're interested


----------



## lex321 (Dec 15, 2010)

same here, if anyone starts one! i'm surprised there isn't already one set up! really want to eliminate SA this year. 

i'll probably take a further look into that healsocialanxiety link, but i'll come here to check if the OP has gotten any further with her own search. i'd be game to help start one.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm still down for this... it's a matter of someone organizing and I'm guessing we are all lazy SAers hehehehe

PM me if u guys do this plzzzz


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Skyping with strangers terrifies me ... but that's probably a good thing to confront.

Feel free to add me: bradley.dressler

I'm usually not on, but I'll make an effort over the next little while.


----------



## Whimsical (Oct 20, 2010)

Sounds like an interesting idea.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

I was thinking of setting up a skype/videochat group. It would be part support, part CBT/practice.

I was also thinking it might be good to incorporate something like Dr. Richard's Overcomming Social Anxiety tapes. They're basically CBT and would give structure to the group if we followed it tape by tape,

Here's some info on the dr richards prog: 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f13/dr-richards-audiotape-series-cbt-100830/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f43/social-anxiety-institutes-cbt-series-log-102328/

If anyone is interested in a group where we meet over the internet skype/videochat let me know


----------



## uhmm doh (Feb 5, 2011)

AlekParker said:


> I was thinking of setting up a skype/videochat group. It would be part support, part CBT/practice.
> 
> I was also thinking it might be good to incorporate something like Dr. Richard's Overcomming Social Anxiety tapes. They're basically CBT and would give structure to the group if we followed it tape by tape,
> 
> ...


Yes! I was thinking the exact same thing!! i.e. it would be really helpful to discuss Dr. Richards' Step by Step with other people, probably one session every week. Sign me up for sure! The time zone might be a bit of an issue, but I'm willing to participate at odd hours.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

uhmm doh said:


> Yes! I was thinking the exact same thing!! i.e. it would be really helpful to discuss Dr. Richards' Step by Step with other people, probably one session every week. Sign me up for sure! The time zone might be a bit of an issue, but I'm willing to participate at odd hours.


that's very good to hear. i'm going to add you to a list of contacts for people who want to do this.

I'm thinking for a time it would have to be around 6 pm Pacific 9 pm eastern time and it could run for 1.5 hr to 2 hrs?

I'm actually about to start CBT group therapy, and I can use the format there for this

I'm going to seriously work on this and try to make it as organized as possible.

I'm thinking we could even start first day just chatting in chat room >>then 2nd session we uses chatroom/ audio >>>then eventually video chat 
kind of like exposure therapy we ease our way into it as we feel more comfortable

I hope I can get this organized or someone else steps up to organize it... This is a matter of motivation and taking action to do this.. I hope i can lolz :sus


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

hey if you're interested i think i'm just gonna organize one:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...group-over-video-chatroom-114272/#post1779473


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

AlekParker said:


> I was thinking of setting up a skype/videochat group. It would be part support, part CBT/practice.
> 
> I was also thinking it might be good to incorporate something like Dr. Richard's Overcomming Social Anxiety tapes. They're basically CBT and would give structure to the group if we followed it tape by tape,
> 
> ...


I'm intrested.


----------



## bluesjay (Feb 21, 2011)

I would like to get this going again.

If it is going please let me know.

If you are interested please send me a personal message.

I have been to Dr. Richard's group in Arizona and Mark Pfeffer's group in Chicago. I know some people who are interested. Let's get this going!


----------



## bluesjay (Feb 21, 2011)

*It's on*

Sunday September 16.

Stayed tuned for details...


----------



## bluesjay (Feb 21, 2011)

Sunday September 16, 7PM CST. Primary focus of the group is a social outlet for folks who may not have that much interaction during the rest of the week. We can also get into Dr. Richard's material.

This is a very relaxed group and there is no requirement to speak. A webcam is required for Skype. I believe that Skype limits the video conference feature to ten people.

My skype is 

I look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd be up for trying this.


----------



## bluesjay (Feb 21, 2011)

*next video chat group*

Next video chat group is Sun Oct 14 at 2PM CST. www.tinychat/SACONNECT

Thanks


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

bluesjay said:


> Next video chat group is Sun Oct 14 at 2PM CST. www.tinychat/SACONNECT
> 
> Thanks


http://tinychat.com/saconnect

sounds like a good thing going. i will be sure to try it out on sunday.


----------



## bluesjay (Feb 21, 2011)

*google group*

Hi, I created a google group for this:

SACONNECT Videochat Group

If you private message me your email then I will add you to the group.

Thanks


----------



## bluesjay (Feb 21, 2011)

Google Groups "SACONNECT Videochat Group" group.
Visit this group at http://groups.google.com/group/saconnect?hl=en.

or email: [email protected]


----------

